# Uranium Stocks - 1 year returns



## Sean K (18 April 2007)

Just out of interest, I've plucked a few uranium companies and worked out their 1 year returns. 

Hope you had a few of these!  

Too bad if you owned WME. :


----------



## imajica (18 April 2007)

nice table - however, I think this might just indicate that WME hasn't run yet!


----------



## Sean K (18 April 2007)

imajica said:


> nice table - however, I think this might just indicate that WME hasn't run yet!



Very, very good point. Any others that haven't done anything?


----------



## tech/a (18 April 2007)

This is a custom Small Cap Uranium Stock Index I have made up comprising of 40 odd stocks.
This is the last years performance of that index.
Next to it the All Ords for the same period


----------



## Sean K (18 April 2007)

tech/a said:


> This is a custom Small Cap Uranium Stock Index I have made up comprising of 40 odd stocks.
> This is the last years performance of that index.
> Next to it the All Ords for the same period



No scale on the U chart tech? Might be relevant.


----------



## tech/a (18 April 2007)

Scale is there just couldnt fit it in the pik size.


----------



## Sean K (18 April 2007)

tech/a said:


> Scale is there just couldnt fit it in the pik size.



From the charts it looks like they've gone up the same % amount. Is that right?


----------



## imajica (18 April 2007)

WME will have JORC by the end of the year - the 18 million lb historic resource is only for 30% of their tenements - the drilling results from the remainder of their tenements indicates higher grades  - ie- we're talking an estimated 50-100 milllion lb Uranium resource - the market is a bit slow at recognising value at times


----------



## tech/a (19 April 2007)

kennas said:


> From the charts it looks like they've gone up the same % amount. Is that right?




Based on time and price yes.
The larger cap U stocks are below.So you can see where the growth trend is.
Although my in complete analysis on the Larger caps shows an emerging---well actually a clear Wave 3 in progress on the larger timeframe.


----------

